# Cocker vs Springer poo anyone?



## Roxydoodle (Apr 24, 2016)

So, I in my search for a cockapoo puppy I have been to see some adult dogs and am seeing some more this weekend (parents of previous litters) and have been in touch with several other breeders. One breeder, Surrex Cockapoos, is hoping to have a litter of cockapoos later in the year, but is also expecting a litter of springer spaniel/miniature poodles sooner. Does anyone have any experience with the breeder or with this particular cross? I suppose that as we all love cockapoos, perhaps not, but am hopeful that someone may be able to pass on some advise! Thanks x


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't have any experience with this breeder, however being a 30 year Springer Spaniel family previously I would love to see the mix!


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

I love Springerdoodles but was unable to find a breeder close enough to me. We loved our purebred Springer Spaniel, Brodie, but he died of cancer at a very young 7.5, so we were trying to go for the mix for some vigor....I have met a Springerdoodle and he was lovely....


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

There are a couple round here - both standard poodle cross springer -they seem BIG compared to my girls - otherwise pretty similar really - the springer half was a working gundog rather than a show dog.


----------

